# Uber X and Uber Eats seperate Tax Return



## Adam86 (Aug 28, 2017)

I've earned $28,000 this financial year, but not all Uber X, maybe half. The rest is Uber Eats. Do I do a tax return for each ie. my taxable income for Uber X is around $15,000 or is it all included as one. Uber X is ride share, Uber Eats is delivery so not really the same service even if they fall under the Uber name.


----------



## KITT (Mar 28, 2017)

A friend of mine does both like you. His accountant does one tax return for all. This article might be of interest to you -

https://www.drivetax.com.au/tax-for-food-delivery-drivers/

Here's the catch: your GST registration applies to ALL your business activities, not just the rideshare driving. This means you'll be paying GST on your delivery income AS WELL AS your ridesharing income. Of course to offset this you can claim back the GST on your delivery expenses to reduce your GST bill, but you're still likely to be paying a portion of your delivery earnings to the ATO in GST. This is an unfortunate side-effect of doing both types of driving at once.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

One tax return for all.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Uber Is Donating Rides, Meals to Reunited Migrant Families - Condé Nast Traveler https://apple.news/AQgngSMvbSxqKCfHv653qow


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Oh dear may Apollo help u


----------

